# Slam Poetry



## sons of vipers (Jun 6, 2011)

this isn't exactly music, but I don't know where else it would go. Thread for slam/performance poets.
here's my friend William James' site where you can download some of his shit... http://williamjames.whatis174.com/media.htm
and here's some videos of him performing. Awesome dude, awesome words.


i'm also a big fan of Levi the Poet
http://www.myspace.com/levithepoet


----------



## outskirts (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Slam on account of it's competitive nature. There is some good talent out there in slam
but from what I have witnessed... it often breeds a lot of egotistical pricks, I mean poets. I think reading poetry
to people should be more about connecting with the audience as opposed to trying to "out poet" the other poets
present. It's poetry not fucking sports, I've met some fellow poets who really need to chill, it's just poetry,

This is by no means a response to to the talent or performances of the poets in these videos, I don't know
those guys, this is just my general opinion of Slam Poetry.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't care much for Slam either. Too much emphasis on the "performance" and not on the poetry itself.


----------



## JannethintheWind (Mar 7, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=fYg9Z5VspSY


----------

